# Convertible top - window seal



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
can you please name me the part ( I don't know the exact expression for this part...) I need and how to replace it ?
Please have a look at the Picture.
Regards: Peter


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

fairly sure that is upholstery vinyl just glued to the windshield header under the tin visor bracket covers ...

SMILE your in the reflection !


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Something looks odd in that picture but the seal you are looking for is the Header Bow Seal.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks for answering,
I think, it's only a piece of vinyl, (it's fixed at the top of the window, not on the top) but where can I get the right stuff ?


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Will this:









1968- 72 skylark GS convertible header vinyl black | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1968- 72 skylark GS convertible header vinyl black in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





be the right stuff ??


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

That would work, I'm just not sure they did it that way from the factory??
I have a '67 Drop-Top at the shop with no vinyl on top of the windshield trim.
To be sure I wasn't have a senior moment I just did another quick look across the web and all the '67's I came across had none as well just like the one I posted above??


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

The Vinyl at my car (le Mans 1968) seems to be original....
So I'll buy a piece of black Vinyl (with cotten at the backside) here in Germany.
Thanks a lot. 
I'll send some photos, when I do the replacement ( in spring...)
regards: Peter


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Peter, 
Sorry for some reason I thought you had a '67 (SENIOR MOMENT)  Then yes that vinyl was used.
Cheers.


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

kobold said:


> Thanks for answering,
> I think, it's only a piece of vinyl, (it's fixed at the top of the window, not on the top) but where can I get the right stuff ?


It's called windlace. !/2" rubber wrapped in convertible top material. Any upholstery shop can make one up.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot,
regards Peter


----------

